# Younkee Cube



## gokkar (Apr 21, 2013)

Anyone have any info on this thing?

http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en...e&itemid=16cfb0a6-f0cf-4a3b-b2c7-ee22e4299256


----------



## guythatlikesOH (Apr 21, 2013)

It looks a bit like a Zhanchi knockoff, but the features look a bit more exaggerated. It certainly looks like it could be interesting nonetheless.


----------



## CY (Apr 21, 2013)

I have two, one is black, one is grey. Its not really good. It is nothing like a zhanchi, and it comes with 2 sets of springs. The corner pieces are slightly indented and the edge has a space sticking out, making it really hard to identify a place to lube it. If you use the squishy ones, it over-turns and pops like crazy. If you use the hard ones, it doesn't pop, but explodes from time to time, corner cuts well over 45 degrees and reverse cut the whole center cubie, it's smooth and fast, but it makes a really scratchy noise, and is pretty stiff if you don't turn it fast and make good use of corner cutting. I am using the hard springs, and the noise really disgusts me. The good side tho is that it doesn't need any changing of stickers, and the plastic quality is really good. It does have potential, but get your parents to mix it up will result in a lot of groans because of its stiffness.

Would I recommend it? If you have the money, get it. Its probably gonna sit on your shelf for ever. Even thought I don't like the zhanchi, I still feel the zhanchi is a lot better. Also, the price is really over the top, as it costs less than 8 bucks on Chinese stores. Just get the witlong.

An av of five with my grey one: 25.29, (28.27), 26.06, 27.03, (23.69) = 26.13

Bad av of five, and I'm out of practise for grey cubes.


----------



## SlapShot (Apr 21, 2013)

Isn't Younkee the brand name of a chinese high-end aluminum Yo-Yo ??


----------



## mati1242 (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes it is.
This company made a Challenger 3x3.


----------



## CY (Apr 22, 2013)

http://younkeehk.com/ 
here is their website, but it doesn't show much about the performance
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDg3MjI2MTYw.html
Performance of the cube by a Chinese company. I don't know if people outside of China can view it, and it is in Chinese, but its the only review online.


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 22, 2013)

Yup, anyone can view youku, it just loads really slowly


----------



## CY (Apr 23, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Yup, anyone can view youku, it just loads really slowly


What do you mean by slow? Its relatively quick here, maybe thats the main difference.


----------



## Mrozio (Apr 23, 2013)

Here is my review:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZRgOHAC5v0


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh shoot.. it's not in English lol

Can you make one in English?


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 23, 2013)

CY said:


> What do you mean by slow? Its relatively quick here, maybe thats the main difference.


From my experience, it just takes longer to load the videos at first, I don't think they have servers over her in the U.S.
Then again, it could be my computer being slow, as usual


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 5, 2013)

Anyone else tried this cube?


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 6, 2013)

Most people I know have said it's crap.


----------



## rj (Nov 6, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Most people I know have said it's crap.



Will someone just get this cube and do a review?


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 6, 2013)

Marcel - you must already have this, in multiple colours?


----------



## YddEd (Nov 6, 2013)

rj said:


> Will someone just get this cube and do a review?






It does say that it's an unboxing/first impressions but it's close enough.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 6, 2013)

YddEd said:


> It does say that it's an unboxing/first impressions but it's close enough.


Thanks yes I saw this but wasn't sure if it's the same cube. The store doesn't say "challenger". The lock ups look nasty.


----------



## mati1242 (Nov 6, 2013)

If you have spare money and you wanna spend it on expensive, crappy cube then go ahead. 
I watched several reviews, and on every of them this cube looked poor.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 6, 2013)

mati1242 said:


> If you have spare money and you wanna spend it on expensive, crappy cube then go ahead.
> I watched several reviews, and on every of them this cube looked poor.


Yes that's right, I'm asking for opinions to make sure it's crap before I buy it. /sarcasm


----------

